# Zeal Player?



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

Has anyone tried this player? Is it any good?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If you are looking for a media player, you cannot go wrong with VLC player.


----------



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

some of these players like this one advertise superb quality. Vlc doesnt impress me. So I thought I'd try other ones.


----------



## rushpcb (Aug 28, 2017)

I always prefer to use VLC player.


----------



## 24x7server (Nov 15, 2017)

Yea, I used Zeal Player before. Its ultimate player and really makes the difference in the video quality.


----------

